# Oil leak issues



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

50thCorvette said:


> I have had a oil leak around the oil pan of my 2018 Cruze for some time now. It only has 30,000 mi on it and I've had it to dealership once before for the repairs. The repairs lasted perhaps one month and start leaking oil again. The leak has continued to get worse. I have an appointment tomorrow to get the oil pan sealed yet again. It is frustrating as it is leaking oil over a brand new driveway. Is an oil leak like this common for the cruze and also should expect it to be fixed or expect that this will be an ongoing problem? If this oil leak is going to be a perpetual issue, I really have no choice but to sell it sadly. Perhaps there is something that can be recommended to permanently resolve this?


How was it previously "sealed"? Does it say on the earlier receipts what they did? New oil pan gasket? Something else?

Is there a different Chevy dealer near you? After two times, I'm skeptical about going back to the same place.

Doug

.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

The write up from the dealer says: Oil leak from upper pan. Determined vehicle needed upper oil pan reseal. Followed Document ID: 4325760 and Associated Documents. Drained oil. Removed necessary components to remove oil pan. Removed oil pan. Cleaned mating surface of engine block and oil pan. applied RTV sealant to oil pan. Reinstalled Oil pan and previously removed components. Changed oil filter and filled 4 liters of oil. (and some other stuff). So.. in summary: Removed oil pan, cleaned mating surface and used RTV to seal the sucker back on. Which was good for like a month....

Curious... Wouldn't it be better practice to have an actual real gasket instead of RTV. As RTV seems to have proven less than optimal, twice now.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

50thCorvette said:


> Removed oil pan, cleaned mating surface and used RTV to seal the sucker back on. Which was good for like a month....
> 
> Curious... Wouldn't it be better practice to have an actual real gasket instead of RTV. As RTV seems to have proven less than optimal, twice now.


Curious, I checked Chilton's online. For the LE2 1.4T, it shows only RTV between the upper and lower pans, and between the upper pan and block. No preformed gaskets. 

I agree, an actual gasket is my preference, too.

Doug

.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Got the repair work done today. Took all of 3 hours. Previously they took 4 days and replaced the upper oil pan seal. This time it was the lower oil pan seal. Funny thing though, I'm 99% sure the original issue was the lower pan and not the upper pan. As the oil was clearly leaking from the pan at the bottom on the engine. So maybe the first repair was just an oopsie moment. Hope this fixes things now.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Lower pan leaks are fairly common. The repair is a new lower pan and fresh RTV. If sealant is properly applied and pan is torqued properly they don't leak again.


----------

